# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Morning after pil en anticonceptie

## dees87

hallo,

Vorige week ben ik tijdens de eerste week van mijn pilgebruik 1 pil vergeten ( maanden van de pil afgeweest en nu weer begonnen) nu weet ik dat je dan 7 dagen extra bescherming moet gebruiken en dat hebben mijn vriend en ik dan ook gedaan, maar nu ontdekte wij gisterenavond dat het condoom gescheurd was, daarom heb ik vandaag de MAP gehaald en gelijk aan de vrouw bij de apotheek gevraagd of mijn pil nu wel betrouwbaar is, zij gaf aan dat dit wel het geval is en ik mij verder geen zorgen hoef te maken, maar nu zit ik op internet te lezen en dan lees ik overal dat je de 7 dagen na het slikken van de map toch aanvullende maatregelen moet nemen, en nu weet ik dus niet meer wat waarheid is, en hoop ik dat jullie mij kunnen helpen.

alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Dees,

Ik neem aan dat de apotheker je juiste informatie meegeeft, dus daar zou ik in dit geval op vertrouwen. Mensen op internet vertellen vaak andere dingen maar om jezelf niet door de war te maken zou ik op je apotheker vertrouwen. Je kunt natuurlijk voor de zekerheid wel even extra maatregelen nemen dmv condooms  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Dees,

Als je 1 pil vergeten bent is het wel afhankelijk van in welke week je het vergeten bent of je extra maatregelen moet nemen, week 1, week 2 of week 3? Dit staat allemaal uitgelegd in de bijsluiter van je pil. 

Je kunt naast de MAP gewoon je pil blijven doorslikken, maar of je daarbovenop nog eens extra maatregelen moet nemen, durf ik niet te zeggen. Als je geen goed gevoel bij het advies van de apotheker hebt, zou ik zeker aan iemand anders vragen: bel anders je huisarts en vraag het aan de assistente.

Hoe dan ook, luister altijd naar je gevoel!

Liefs

----------

